# 1960 mystery bike



## Marty McCann (Sep 4, 2018)

Here's a picture of my project,I'm going slow with this project,I have so many thought's going on, it's hard two choose from.Humble beginnings start from scratch,so here's some picturesView attachment 863901


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 4, 2018)

Looks like a late 50's into the 60's Murray.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Sep 4, 2018)

Murray


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Sep 5, 2018)

Def a Murray! Serial number photo?


----------

